# Am I sleep deprised or does this not make any sense at all?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

*Am I sleep deprived or does this not make any sense at all?*

saw vet clinic website today, scroll down:


Hills Prescription Diet - Brooksville Veterinary Clinic

Hills W/D

Ingredients: Whole grain corn, powdered cellulose, chicken by-product meal, corn gluten meal, chicken liver flavor, soybean mill run, soybean oil, dried beet pulp, soybean meal, caramel color, potassium chloride, calcium sulfate, flaxseed, l-lysine, vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, vitamins (l-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), vitamin E supplement, niacin, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin, folic acid, vitamin D3 supplement), calcium carbonate, taurine, minerals (ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), iodized salt, l-tryptophan, l-carnitine, preserved with mixed tocopherols & citric acid, l-threonine, phosphoric acid, beta-carotene, rosemary extract


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

.......but... all those things are.... IN... Hills!

Now, granted, I have had 3 hours of sleep in the last 48 hours... BUT... it doesn't make a bit of sense to me at all how they can say 'YAY! Hills!... by the way, did you know that corn, grains, powdered cellulose, and peanut hulls are terrible for dogs?"


-facepalm-


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

WHAT ON EARTH?! I guess they've never picked up a bag to read the ingredients! Wow, just....WOW.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Maybe someone should shoot them an email with all of those ingredients bolded. LOL.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I dont blame you, I've been up the last 2 nights studying for my anatomy class, so I may not be entirely coherent, but this site is bizzare.. I'm sure there will be people dumb enough to actually believe it and never bother checking the actual ingrediens.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Lol...wth. That's bad business if people read into it...


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Am I sleep deprived..or does this say "sleep deprised" on the "what's new" screen????

And then says "sleep deprived" in the actual thread.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

That pic shows up really small on my comp...how about now:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/screenshot20110915at125.png/

edit: read unosmom's post about a spelling mistake. LOL. sorry to be THAT person.... i'm not a grammar/spelling nazi....but I had to really rub my eyes when I thought I was reading things wrong!!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

yeah, sorry I typed it up really fast then realized I made a mistake, so I went back and edited it. Still shows up as deprised.. not entirely sure what that word means, it might be a result of a brain melt after seeing that site..lol


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> yeah, sorry I typed it up really fast then realized I made a mistake, so I went back and edited it. Still shows up as deprised.. not entirely sure what that word means, it might be a result of a brain melt after seeing that site..lol


lol - no worries, I was more concerned about myself....I'm sleep deprived too!!!!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

lol i giggled at that site  Thanks Uno!

seems they need to check the ingredients of the things they are selling a little better.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello,

I just noticed this page on your website and it concerned me. Hills Prescription Diet - Brooksville Veterinary Clinic

Here's information, as directly quoted from the page:*

"The first ingredients in many dog foods is often corn, a difficult to digest grain, which limits its nutritional value for dogs. We consider this to be a low quality ingredient. It is also commonly associated with allergy and skin problems. Powdered cellulose is further filler - more commonly known as sawdust.

Many other dog foods use by-products as the sole meat-related ingredient. Chicken by-product meal - a very low quality ingredient. This is defined as "consisting of the ground, rendered, clean parts of the carcass of slaughtered chicken, such as necks, feet, undeveloped eggs and intestines, exclusive of feathers, except in such amounts as might occur unavoidable in good processing practice".

Peanut hulls are the ground outer casings of peanuts, and an utter waste product.The use of soy is a further negative. We prefer not to see the use of any form of soy in dog food as this is an ingredient of low quality and commonly causing allergy problems. Soybean meal, the ground remains of soybeans after extraction of oil, provides additional low quality protein to the food. Soybean Mill Run is the ground hulls (outer shell) of soybeans after the useful bean meat and oil has been extracted. Alongside the sawdust, peanut hulls and zero meat content this food appears more of a means of waste disposal than dog food. We would prefer to see the use of whole eggs rather than egg product in the food.

We often note the use of chemical preservatives - BHA, BHT and ethoxyquin. These chemicals are either banned or heavily regulated in use in human food due to being carcinogenic.

Hills Prescription and Science Diets remove the fillers, the chemicals, and waste and by products we wouldn't eat ourselves and provides your pets with genuine 100% healthy nutrition rich pet safe food stuffs just the way nature intended. With nothing but good wholesome ingredients in your pets properly prepared prescription foods diet your animal detoxifies and is supplied with a vitamin and mineral rich high powered formula of nutrients that restores your pet's energy matrix."


I'm very confused and assuming this was an error. Here are the ingredients of Hill's Presciption Diet w/d:

Ingredients: *Whole grain corn, *powdered cellulose, *chicken by-product meal, *corn gluten meal, chicken liver flavor, *soybean mill run, *soybean oil, dried beet pulp, *soybean meal, caramel color, potassium chloride, calcium sulfate, flaxseed, l-lysine, vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, vitamins (l-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), vitamin E supplement, niacin, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin, folic acid, vitamin D3 supplement), calcium carbonate, taurine, minerals (ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), iodized salt, l-tryptophan, l-carnitine, preserved with mixed tocopherols & citric acid, l-threonine, phosphoric acid, beta-carotene, rosemary extract

I've put asterisks next to the ingredients that you list as being inappropriate (and I completely agree that they're absolutely inappropriate, along with several others on that ingredient list) and yet you then go on to say that Hill's offers nutritious foods that DO NOT contain these ingredients. If you look at any one of the Presciption Diet or Science Diet formulas, they all contain a bounty of these unhealthy, inappropriate ingredients.*

I don't know if nobody noticed the error, or perhaps nobody has actually picked up a bag to read the ingredients. I am well aware that most consumers do not research pet food ingredients, or even so much read the ingredients of the foods they provide to their own pets. Hopefully this was a huge error, and not a company trying to take advantage of the average, ignorant consumer. I further hope that the error will be corrected so that people aren't misled to believe these foods are actually healthy for their beloved pets.*

Thank you,*
Rachel


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't know where all those extra asterisks came from, but whatev. They aren't in the actual email hah.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That page would be hilarious if it weren't so pathetic.


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

My old horse forum had a lovely little smiley who was bashing it's head aghainst a wall, I think that would be appropriate here but you guys don't have one *sad face*

edited for spelling


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

oh wait yes you do I didn't open the whole list!! haha

:frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks like they need to take the initiative to read labels of the food they're selling and recommending...completely hypocritical or completely ignorant...either way be knowledgeable/truthful in your suggestions.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Its sad how many~ many ~many people do not at all read ingredients. I just watched a person when I was in walmart getting a few needed items with a bag of kibbles and bits in her cart. I was so tempted to ask if she had read the ingredients list but she turned down an aisle ~'eh well~ people just don't read things as they should . that's all! And then I wonder what they would actually do if they did read the ingredients would they change their mind or just say the heck with it!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

wags said:


> And then I wonder what they would actually do if they did read the ingredients would they change their mind or just say the heck with it!


If they read the ingredients list they woudln't know what to look for. They don't realize that corn is bad. They don't know that most of those ingredients are bad. They don't know what the greatest percentage are.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Alright...I know I didn't get a good night's sleep either, but seriously...what the???


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Oh joy, I emailed them as well. Maybe, if enough people email them, they will actually read the ingredients, or at least take down the claims that Hills food doesn't have any of those terrible ingredients in the formulas.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Oh joy, I emailed them as well. Maybe, if enough people email them, they will actually read the ingredients, or at least take down the claims that Hills food doesn't have any of those terrible ingredients in the formulas.


i'mconfused what all the hiff and puff in this thread is about? im shocked this thread was even made..what are people so surprised about? form the looks of things..this is a veterinarians office...we all know that vets sell hills.

there are 2 reasons why they do this...
1-they don;t know any better.
2- even if they know any better they may be greedy and want the cash bonus that hills gives them for selling their food.

so of course they say good things..ur emails will not help


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i'mconfused what all the hiff and puff in this thread is about? im shocked this thread was even made..what are people so surprised about? form the looks of things..this is a veterinarians office...we all know that vets sell hills.
> 
> there are 2 reasons why they do this...
> 1-they don;t know any better.
> ...


Because so many things would go unchanged if everybody thought the way you do.

people turning their heads saying "they already know about it" or "somebody else will report it" or "it's just a simple mistake" or "ur emails will not help" doesn't help anything get accomplished on any front.
1. if they don't know any better, maybe people making them aware will help.. DUH
2.even if they do know better they should be called for falsely advertising something for what it is NOT.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i'mconfused what all the hiff and puff in this thread is about?


They advertise that Hill's DOES NOT contain corn, and yet when you look at the ingredients in Hill's what do you see first, corn.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i'mconfused what all the hiff and puff in this thread is about? im shocked this thread was even made..what are people so surprised about? form the looks of things..this is a veterinarians office...we all know that vets sell hills.
> 
> there are 2 reasons why they do this...
> *1-they don;t know any better.*
> ...


Thats why the email was sent.. to educate and for them to correct it.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Caty M said:


> Thats why the email was sent.. to educate and for them to correct it.


LOL, exactly.

If they honestly aren't aware, well then I want to inform them. If they're simply trying to pull the wool over peoples' eyes, I want to let them know that some people aren't falling for it.


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, just wow, I am curious to see if they respond to anyone.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

They'll probably just remove the part of the website that says "these ingredients are bad for dogs ______" lol and keep the part saying Hills is good!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I laugh at it thinking "well then....they are saying "Hey Ya'll do NOT feed our shizz!!"LOL :lol:

But I am VERY interested to hear what they say!!!:wink:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I haven't gotten a response yet but I'll let you guys know what they say IF they do respond!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> They'll probably just remove the part of the website that says "these ingredients are bad for dogs ______" lol and keep the part saying Hills is good!


Exactly. If people emailing them can AT LEAST accomplish that, then great. For them to falsely advertise this food is horrible. I would rather them not lie about it. Not many people are going to read the ingredients after seeing the website assuring them that Hills doesn't have those things in it, but with that off the website, they won't be lulled into a false sense of security without doing any research on their own.



RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i'mconfused what all the hiff and puff in this thread is about? im shocked this thread was even made..what are people so surprised about? form the looks of things..this is a veterinarians office...we all know that vets sell hills.
> 
> there are 2 reasons why they do this...
> 1-they don;t know any better.
> ...


What if everyone had your mindset about dolphin slaughter in Japan? Or puppy mills? Or about whaling? BECAUSE people made it known that they do not approve, whaling, dolphin slaughter and puppy mill operations aren't as easy for those involved anymore. BECAUSE people are doing something about it, we have a chance to stop these things altogether. If we all had your attitude and sat idly by, dolphins and whales would be slaughtered and puppies bred as merchandise completely uninhibited. I understand that the three things I mentioned are on a much bigger scale than a vet's office falsely advertising Hills, but doesn't it come down to the same thing? The health and well being of animals whether it be whale, dolphin or dog?


----------

